# pothole + no power steering = PISSED



## copperlite (Oct 12, 2004)

so I was driving along and I hit a monster crater. I felt the car bottom out, so i kept an eve on my oil light just incase i cracked my pan or something. I parked the car, started it after 30 mins. and I feel there's no power steering. I look under the car and plop, plop, plop, there's a big puddle of red liquid under my car. So I just parked it in the garage and took a look at it. I see the area where it's leaking from but I can't pinpoint it. There's like 4 different lines down there, and all of them are covered in fluid. I'm really frustrated because i cant even stick my hand down there to wipe them down, and even if i could there's no room to stick a friggen towel b/w them. I really don't want to have to take out the rack b/c i have a 4wd sentra and it'll be a major pain. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I should go about finding the leak???


----------



## copperlite (Oct 12, 2004)

I should add that the boot is ripped on the drivers side, which is AROUND where the leak is, but it doesn't seem like fliud is comming from there.


BTW thanks guys!


----------



## cmack (Jan 13, 2004)

i feel your pain so far i've hit many potholes and... blew the front struts, got myself a nice power steering leak, dented oil pan (leaks about 1 litre/day) and last but not least screwed the inner tie rod(s) and messed my allingement right up.....  bye bye brand new winter tires

wish i could help ya out but i just parked it for now, no $$$ to fixer up so i haven't even bothered looking at it


----------



## copperlite (Oct 12, 2004)

haha, yeah i was acually driving downtown to pick up parts to fix our other car when this happened. Does anybody know if i can rebuild the rack myself if i can get it off? I was looking at an exploded view of my rack and i think it is possible that i blew the oil seal out at one end.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Just go without it.. it's a great workout for your arms :thumbup:


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

u should just live without power steering my sentra never came with power steering


----------

